# SI Units



## smilestar (Jun 15, 2011)

I was just wondering, are there significant number of problems involving SI units in the exam. Haven't used them in ages, making me frustrated to solve problems in SI now.


----------



## FF8256 (Jun 15, 2011)

Not in transpo.


----------



## FF8256 (Jun 15, 2011)

Not in transpo.


----------



## dmparri3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Only if you take water resources/environmental for your depth section. I believe all the WR problems were english units but the environmental problems were almost exclusively SI units. The AM section was all english units if I remember correctly.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 15, 2011)

It's my understanding that the test uses units common to the discipline, as used in actual practice. Ex. Flow will be in CFS, earthwork will be in CY, vehicle speed in Ft/s or Mi/Hr. etc. If it is common practice to use SI units for a given topic (dmp gave a good example - environmental), then the problem will be in SI, else English. You shouldn't be caught off guard because most of the sample problems and study materials will follow this convention too.


----------



## palvarez83 (Jun 15, 2011)

smilestar said:


> I was just wondering, are there significant number of problems involving SI units in the exam. Haven't used them in ages, making me frustrated to solve problems in SI now.


Let's go directly to the source, the test specs from NCEES.

http://ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php

All of the Civil exam indicate , "The exam uses both the International System of Units (SI) and the US Customary System (USCS)." Look at the early chapters of the CERM manual. I guarantee you will find both units in the morning section, but depending on your depth topic, not in the afternoon section. When I took the mechanical engineering exam, just like Lindberg's book said, SI was not in the afternoon section for HVAC, but it was for the depth section. In the morning section, even some HVAC problems were in SI. You can also call NCEES and ask about your depth section.


----------



## smilestar (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I am planning to take transportation in the afternoon.


----------



## palvarez83 (Jun 19, 2011)

palvarez83 said:


> smilestar said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering, are there significant number of problems involving SI units in the exam. Haven't used them in ages, making me frustrated to solve problems in SI now.
> ...


Wowzers, just read what wrote and doesn't make much sense...


----------



## dmparri3 (Jun 22, 2011)

palvarez83 said:


> palvarez83 said:
> 
> 
> > smilestar said:
> ...


LOL! I thought I was the only one who thought that!


----------

